# Union 36 Weaving Loom for Sale



## barnlooms (May 31, 2006)

I am in Central NY and have a 100 + year old Union Loom for sale.

36 " weaving width
new 12 dent carbon steel reed
string heddles
2 harness - counter balanced

email:

[email protected]

Kathryn
Fossil Creek Farm
Angora Rabbits and Registered Finnsheep
Central NY


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

The union is (so far) my favorite loom for rugs. Alas, I am far away and at my loom limit anyhoo. Good luck selling it!


----------

